# crossroads



## s14in215 (Jun 21, 2007)

alrite i have a 97 240sx kouki with a stock motor (auto  ) i was wondering if i should swap it to manual first before getting the sr20 (possibly s13 blacktop heard some stuff about vtc or somethin). i wondering now because im prolly not gonna get the sr20 for a while because of lack of funds.
my second problem:
my 97 240sx is basically clean as shit interior and exterior. interior is like mint very clean. i have a body kit on in which i spent 1400 on paint and bodywork. i have about 140k on my car i jus put tein flex suspension on, i got HIDs and 17" nissan sentra se-r spec v rims on (4 lug). everything is pretty much clean. 
somebody jus offered a trade. my car for his 89 240sx +some cash (he told me to make him an offer) his 89 is a coupe with basically everythin JDM. has the kouki front end, kouki side skirts, spoiler, LSD, 5spd, JDM power folding mirrors, has that windshield display for the cluster, interior is pretty clean, exterior doesnt have that much damage, has a sr20 non-turbo. he said he'll throw in some cheap racing seats, and JIC suspension.
the headlights arent projectors but i think they look better. its the blacked out headlights.
what do you think i should do stick with my s14?

pic of my car


----------



## s14in215 (Jun 21, 2007)

these head lights


----------

